# How Popular Are You On Piranha Fury?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

2,206 Profile views son!

How popular are you on an online fish forum? Post up your profile views and lets see!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I dont call it popular, people who post and make thread a lot like yourself make people curious if you're normal or not thats why you got so many view.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

who cares?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

1428 profile views.

I would expect more since I have a topless pic of me in my profile.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> 1428 profile views.
> 
> I would expect more since I have a topless pic of me in my profile.


funny since u are arguably the most popular person on this site. 
if funny=popular, which it does.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

210 WOOT WOOT


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

2130 views


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I dont call it popular, people who post and make thread a lot like yourself make people curious if you're normal or not thats why you got so many view.


and most of them are probably from himself, the counter goes up when you visit your own page.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

1084 for me.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

DT forgets that people check his profile just to see how many negative posts he has racked up. That's the whole reason I clicked on his profile the last time I did, I think he was at around -1300. (I probably got you some more views for mentioning that)


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

only 313!!...i gotta piss some more people off


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

407 over here


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Profile Views: 3,104


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Only 104...nobody likes me.


----------



## pygoman3 (Oct 12, 2010)

3 view


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont you have to view peoples profile in order to send a pm even if they are on your friends list?
That would be more vies right there

I've got 740 view


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

252 views.

More then I thought it'd be...as sad as that sounds. I'm going to go get drunk because I suck at P-fury.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

So me, GG, and wisco are the coolest eh? HM you failed so hard bro, only 452? I thought you'd atleast break 2000!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

291 views, and i've been here over 6 years! hahahaha

GG wins on the most views and I don't see him bragging!

ps, the last visitor I had was Danny Tanner (who has a crazy man crush on me) just sayin


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your right Sheppard. I often pull up your profile late in the evening after a glass of wine, and then lick my computer monitor.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Your right Sheppard. I often pull up your profile late in the evening after a glass of wine, and then lick my computer monitor.


Don't forget the candles and Barry White


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> 2,206 Profile views son!
> 
> How popular are you on an online fish forum? Post up your profile views and lets see!


It's bound to happen when you make yourself the self procclaimed "asshole" of Pfury. What an accomplishment!









Keeping piranhas is (ideally) the main focal point of this site and I can rattle off at least 5 worthless "popular" members who contribute ZERO to the hobby and are nothing but "lounge heroes". But, I won't! Okay, Danny Tanner, [email protected], TWTR, Bullsnake,grossegurke,Thepack,piranha dan,blah..blah..


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

never thought being so popular would come with a price


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> DT forgets that people check his profile just to see how many negative posts he has racked up. That's the whole reason I clicked on his profile the last time I did, I think he was at around -1300. (I probably got you some more views for mentioning that)


x2


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> 2,206 Profile views son!
> 
> How popular are you on an online fish forum? Post up your profile views and lets see!


It's bound to happen when you make yourself the self procclaimed "asshole" of Pfury. What an accomplishment!









Keeping piranhas is (ideally) the main focal point of this site and I can rattle off at least 5 worthless "popular" members who contribute ZERO to the hobby and are nothing but "lounge heroes". But, I won't! Okay, Danny Tanner, [email protected], *TWTR*, Bullsnake,grossegurke,Thepack,piranha dan,blah..blah..








[/quote]

I no longer own piranhas, so eat sh*t. Go back to the packers thread!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> 2,206 Profile views son!
> 
> How popular are you on an online fish forum? Post up your profile views and lets see!


It's bound to happen when you make yourself the self procclaimed "asshole" of Pfury. What an accomplishment!









Keeping piranhas is (ideally) the main focal point of this site and I can rattle off at least 5 worthless "popular" members who contribute ZERO to the hobby and are nothing but "lounge heroes". But, I won't! Okay, Danny Tanner, [email protected], TWTR, Bullsnake,grossegurke,Thepack,piranha dan,blah..blah..








[/quote]

Haha asshole, you forgot me!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> 2,206 Profile views son!
> 
> How popular are you on an online fish forum? Post up your profile views and lets see!


It's bound to happen when you make yourself the self procclaimed "asshole" of Pfury. What an accomplishment!









Keeping piranhas is (ideally) the main focal point of this site and I can rattle off at least 5 worthless "popular" members who contribute ZERO to the hobby and are nothing but "lounge heroes". But, I won't! Okay, Danny Tanner, [email protected], *TWTR*, Bullsnake,grossegurke,Thepack,piranha dan,blah..blah..








[/quote]

I no longer own piranhas, so eat sh*t. Go back to the packers thread!
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Keeping piranhas is (ideally) the main focal point of this site and I can rattle off at least 5 worthless "popular" members who contribute ZERO to the hobby and are nothing but "lounge heroes". But, I won't! Okay, Danny Tanner, [email protected], TWTR, Bullsnake,grossegurke,Thepack,piranha dan,blah..blah..


I'd contribute more if I had more to contribute.
I learned what I need to learn to keep my fish healthy, I've had my tank scaped the way I like it for a year (I coudl take more pics if you want but they'll look just like the set I too last year). How many times am I supposed to go through the forums telling noobs blah blah blah you're tank's not cycled.......blah blah blah the Rena XP4 filter is awesome....blah blah blah you don't need carbon in your filter.....blah blah blah don't feed your piranhas red meat....and the granddaddy of them all:







NO YOU CAN'T f*cking COHAB ANYTHING WITH f*cking PIRANHAS!!!








Seriously it got to the point where I felt like a freaking parrot. Polly wants a "Who makes the best filter" thread. XP4, XP4 AWWWK.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> I'd contribute more if I had more to contribute.
> I learned what I need to learn to keep my fish healthy, I've had my tank scaped the way I like it for a year (I coudl take more pics if you want but they'll look just like the set I too last year). *How many times am I supposed to go through the forums telling noobs* blah blah blah you're tank's not cycled.......blah blah blah the Rena XP4 filter is awesome....blah blah blah you don't need carbon in your filter.....blah blah blah don't feed your piranhas red meat....and the granddaddy of them all:
> 
> 
> ...


IMO....as many times as they ask. Does it get old? Sure....but we were all new to this hobby and asking more experienced hobbyists relatively basic questions. We answer questions because we are concerned about the species, how they are represented and how they are cared for. These fish are as abused...if not more abused...then any species in the hobby...so when someone has these fish and is asking for help....that is a good thing. I realize all the questions have been asked and answered many times....but engaging and educating the next generation of piranha enthusiasts should be reason enough to answer the same questions over and over.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I dont call it popular, people who post and make thread a lot like yourself make people curious if you're normal or not thats why you got so many view.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

1,064


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

1,832.
People just like to see me flexin'.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> 2,206 Profile views son!
> 
> How popular are you on an online fish forum? Post up your profile views and lets see!


It's bound to happen when you make yourself the self procclaimed "asshole" of Pfury. What an accomplishment!









Keeping piranhas is (ideally) the main focal point of this site and I can rattle off at least 5 worthless "popular" members who contribute ZERO to the hobby and are nothing but "lounge heroes". But, I won't! Okay, Danny Tanner, [email protected], TWTR, Bullsnake,grossegurke,Thepack,piranha dan,blah..blah..








[/quote]

Haha asshole, you forgot me!
[/quote]
Damn, I did.











> I no longer own piranhas, so eat sh*t. Go back to the packers thread!


Just because you no longer have piranhas, it doesn't mean you don't have some experience and knowledge to offer the noobs...So, get in there you whiney bitch and CONTRIBUTE!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^














ZING too true too true...I don't have problems helping noobs. I was once there and still are there on certain subjects.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Just because you no longer have piranhas, it doesn't mean you don't have some experience and knowledge to offer the noobs...So, get in there you whiney bitch and CONTRIBUTE!!


The only thing you contribute to is that laughing stock of a thread known as Green Bay Packers 2010!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BTW... I just chucked in GG's name so it didn't look I was biased...wich I am! But, GG gets involved in discussion when it really matters.







As do I.

Plus, I like humiliating him.



TheWayThingsR said:


> Just because you no longer have piranhas, it doesn't mean you don't have some experience and knowledge to offer the noobs...So, get in there you whiney bitch and CONTRIBUTE!!


The only thing you contribute to is that laughing stock of a thread known as Green Bay Packers 2010!!
[/quote]







Okaaay!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i know im not popular









but then again im not the class clown either


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Wicked, I have had 73 views, which makes me kinda boring









Strangly if you stick 19 in front I get the year of my birth, which is nice


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont keep p's anymore. i only have a small goldfish now. the 90g was retired to the basement, the 75's were sold off as well as the 55, and the 29 was banished to the outside porch before giving it away on CL.

fishkeeping quickly fell off my "important things to do" list when i had a kid.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you mean when you finally had sex, right?









I've never even seen a piranha outside of public aquariums...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

...yup







.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

R1 i'm currently creating a macro that will stay up all night for years and spam your profile page to increase your popularityz!!!11one


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

someday i'd like to shake your hand...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This is not a thread for you two fairies to flirt in. Post your profile views and move on. Understood?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I wouldnt consider myself "popular" on pfury at all, Im more like that guy that likes to sit back and laugh as people argue in random threads. Ive been here for a while now and I would have to say my 187 veiws doesnt really show how popular i really am. i randomly click on peoples profiles when im bored.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

14 view


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

sKuz said:


> 14 view


14! damn I like you. 
Even I look popular next to you


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

191 not surprised


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> This is not a thread for you two fairies to flirt in. Post your profile views and move on. Understood?


damn we got owned R1. Does that increase or decrease our popularity?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1049

Not bad considering im most active in the p discussion.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have no idea what the purpose of this thread was but....

+1 post!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ The purpose is to compare your "cool factor" with that of the other members.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

SERRAPYGO said:


> 2,206 Profile views son!
> 
> How popular are you on an online fish forum? Post up your profile views and lets see!


It's bound to happen when you make yourself the self procclaimed "asshole" of Pfury. What an accomplishment!









Keeping piranhas is (ideally) the main focal point of this site and I can rattle off at least 5 worthless "popular" members who contribute ZERO to the hobby and are nothing but "lounge heroes". But, I won't! Okay, Danny Tanner, [email protected], TWTR, Bullsnake,grossegurke,Thepack,piranha dan,blah..blah..








[/quote]

I post in technical threads once in a while...

582 views in over 6 years, guess I am not that popular


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

250
my life is a blank and so is my profile.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

936 for me...







...Well, Pinkragon has 2756...Gee, I wonder why?!!...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you have as many as you do b/c of your avatar, Da'Manster


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Boobah said:


> you have as many as you do b/c of your avatar, Da'Manster


Hey, I'll take it anyway I can get it!!...





















......


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

well I only have 197 but for only 365 posts thats over 50% so I think Im way head


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Da said:


> 936 for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then williambradley's only got 335... go figure.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^probably because williambradley doesn't post much and not alot of people have come across her. plus 50% of those views is from you alone

but she is one sexy italian


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You're right on both accounts.

Half of those are probably from my stalking... 
And she's one smokin' hot Italian!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Popularity........
Use to be pretty popular.......Not soo much anymore-lol

I could care less where I sit here though.......


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> You're right on both accounts.
> 
> Half of those are probably from my stalking...
> And she's one smokin' hot Italian!


your opinion doesn't count- you think lady gaga is super hot


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> ^probably because williambradley doesn't post much and not alot of people have come across her. plus 50% of those views is from you alone
> 
> but she is one sexy italian


I'd say more given her screen name, not everyone knows she is a hot babe!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> 2,206 Profile views son!
> 
> How popular are you on an online fish forum? Post up your profile views and lets see!


It's bound to happen when you make yourself the self procclaimed "asshole" of Pfury. What an accomplishment!









Keeping piranhas is (ideally) the main focal point of this site and I can rattle off at least 5 worthless "popular" members who contribute ZERO to the hobby and are nothing but "lounge heroes". But, I won't! Okay, Danny Tanner, [email protected], TWTR, Bullsnake,grossegurke,Thepack,piranha dan,blah..blah..








[/quote]

Haha asshole, you forgot me!
[/quote]
and me


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I think i pretty popular... i am a top poster almost daily, I have over 600 negatives, and almost 800 posts.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet glory...yeah you're popular Dolhpinswin...but in a bad way you







People cringe when they see that you replied in a thread or started a new one.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I actually do know quite a bit about species of piranha its just im not that great with tank stuff.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> I actually do know quite a bit about species of piranha its just im not that great with tank stuff.


You child are never the top poster. That title goes to me.

Your not even IN the list for today.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

^^^^Post Whore^^^^^


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> ^^^^Post Whore^^^^^


.

Keep your pimp hand strong.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I actually do know quite a bit about species of piranha its just im not that great with tank stuff.


You child are never the top poster. That title goes to me.

Your not even IN the list for today.
[/quote]
Ooooh... that moderator position is so close you can taste it!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

31 views??? wheres the love hahahaha


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I actually do know quite a bit about species of piranha its just im not that great with tank stuff.


You child are never the top poster. That title goes to me.

Your not even IN the list for today.
[/quote]
Ooooh... that moderator position is so close you can taste it!








[/quote]

I would turn it down if I was offered lol. I like being on their nerves. I don't wanna have to deal with people like me lol.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

wow 33...slow down folks hahah


----------

